# good campfire recipes



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

http://tipnut.com/camping-treats/


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 7, 2014)

It says to use a new plunger for the laundry kit.  Why?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

I like the breakfast in the bag idea.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> It says to use a new plunger for the laundry kit.  Why?



That's for constipation.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm joking it's for washing clothes. Neat idea.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 7, 2014)

There are some good ideas.  Thanks for three link.  I bet many folks will find use in it.  
I just figured a "used" plunger to be as good as a new one.


----------



## bigelow (Jun 13, 2014)

Baked potatoes are always good. Wrap in foil and put close to but not in the fire. You can do corn on the cob this way as well. They just need to be turned once. Times vary.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2014)

Cool stuff, thanks for the link


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 14, 2014)

Good recipe.
Make beef patties seasoned with egg, italian bread crumbs and a little steak sauce.
Salt and pepper to taste.  Peel and slice a potatoe into 1/4" slices.   Wrap patty with potatoe slices in strips of bacon.  Wrap in aluminum foil and place in coals next to fire.  They cook in 35 - 45 minutes.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 16, 2014)

Here is a thread we had on the foil wrapped or Hobo dinners as some call them. We call them Pocket Burgers. On our last camping trip it we cooked them on the campsite's charcoal grill. We placed them on the grate above the charcoal.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=716870&highlight=foil


----------



## Corey (Aug 7, 2014)

We do Hobo Dinners all the time, I like to use Deer Burger. 

1. Burger 
2. Onion "chopped" 
3. Bell Pepper  
4. Bacon  
5. Potato " dont cut to thick" 
6. Italian Dressing and Dales " good stuff"


----------

